

A Letter from Goldman Sachs Concerning Occupy Wall Street - sunsu
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/10/17/1027476/-A-Letter-from-Goldman-Sachs-Concerning-OWS

======
mdda
This is a spoof letter created by The Borowitz Report -
<http://www.borowitzreport.com/> \- which is the one humourous ~daily email I
look forward to reading.

------
hsmyers
I would have added an alternate plan---suggesting investment in pitchforks and
torches as financial fallback.

------
drstrangevibes
got to be fake,

